# Sachet?



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

We are looking for a source or recipe for sachet. Not potpourri.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

sachets are just bags of scented powder (usually talc) or things like lavender that you put in clothes drawers and such, aren't they? I know you can scent talc by just tossing it with highly scented dried flowers (like lavender, rose petals, lilacs, etc.) then putting it thru a sieve or screen to remove the flowers. hmm..have to go looking for sources now 

maybe something like this? : http://www.pioneerthinking.com/sachets.html

I'm pretty sure you can just use any potpourri recipe you like and put it into a bag as a sachet. maybe crush it up fine so it lies flat. 

Is there a particular scent you're looking for?


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

i read once somewhere, cant remember where, that you can take dried corn cobs, grind them up, scent them with essential oils and use that in sachets, never tried it tho. I am thinking you would have to let them dry out some after adding the oil so the oil wouldnt soak thru to your bag that your putting it in.

Sorry cant be more help


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

A good friend had had a recipe at one time and misplaced or lost it. Her dil had asked me if i knew of one, and i figured someone on ht would know. That is interesting about the corn cobs. In the pretty envelopes with stuff in them that the stores have, the stuff does look like ground up cobs. Maybe i will have to go out on the back porch and steal the 2 ears of corn i have out there for our neighborhood squirrel. I have these packets in most of my million boxes of quilt fabric and i enjoy the smells. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Go to google and type in homemade sachet and there are many recipes...using sage, rosemary, cinnamon, very interesting recipes...


----------

